# Schmied skillen 360-375



## Ahnron (30. Juli 2007)

Hiho,

ich hab mal spontan mit meinem melee schami Lederer verlernt und Schmied geskillt.
Ja ich war geil auf Bote des Sturms und ja ich HATTE zu viel Gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt hab ich skill 360 und muss schnell auf 375.

Welche Pläne kennt ihr die schnell zu haben und billig zum herstellen sind?

Die Pläne für Teufelsstahlstulpen sind billig aber schwer zu haben (Sethekkhallen endboss dropp), deshalb hab ich die Pläne fürn Khoriumgürtel im Auge aber sind auch 2x Urwasser und 2x Urluft oder so(+ Barren).


Mfg Ahnron


----------



## Dalinga (30. Juli 2007)

Für das "billige" leveln eigenen sich die Teufelsstahl Items sehr gut.

Die Rezepte droppen auch nicht bei den Bossen sondern beim Trash auf den weg dahin und in jeder Instanz gibt es immer ein paar davon. Vieleicht hatte ich Glück, vieleicht bin ich auch zu oft durch die Instanzen gerannt, aber so hab ich meine letzten 10 - 15 Punkte geholt.

Zudem kann man die Teufelsstahl Rüstungssets im AH wieder verkaufen, man bekommt zwar nicht soviel wie die Mats kosten aber der Verlust ist nicht mehr ganz so hoch.


----------



## Ahnron (31. Juli 2007)

Cool und welche Pläne hast du dir wo geholt?


----------



## Dalinga (31. Juli 2007)

Ahnron schrieb:


> Cool und welche Pläne hast du dir wo geholt?



In Arkatraz kurz vor dem Endboss hatte ich welche looten können und im Schadowlab war auch ein Plan für mich im Loot, den dritten weiß ich nicht mehr, kannst du aber bei buffed nachschauen.


----------



## Ahnron (31. Juli 2007)

K danke schinmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fil² (1. August 2007)

Wesentlich billiger als das Teufelsstahl gedöhns ist das Khorium Set. 
Gürtel für 360-370 
Schuhe für 370-375
Sind zwar World drops, aber wenn du bei Schmiedekunst in der Rezeptliste guckst (linke Seiten Navigaton auf buffed.de) findest du die Drop Orte vom Jeweiligem Rezept. Ich habe 2 Stunen für beide circa gegrindet. Ging ruck zuck, die mats sind sehr einfach zu farmen.


----------



## Ahnron (1. August 2007)

Das wollte ich mir eh holen aber da brauch ich viel urwasser/urmana,.....
Dachte es gibt was billigeres


----------



## Heppone (9. August 2007)

es gibt nichts billigeres...


----------



## Cerb_Mann (22. August 2007)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen es gibt nichts billgeres!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rocksalana (28. August 2007)

ich hab den wahnsinn begangen und schmieden von 355 an mit aldor feuerresi auf 365 gebracht --> sauteuer
danach mit teufelsstahlhelm, man braucht zwar kein urfeuer mehr aber insgesamt 80! teufelsstahlbarren, auch sauteuer
schmiedekunst war der ätzendste beruf den ich geskillt hab
billiger gehts mit dem arkanresiset der seher, hat jemand aus gilde gemacht


----------



## Syli (4. Oktober 2007)

also ich hab beim schami nun 360 und bin echt am hin und her kalkulieren bevor ich mich für einen weg entscheide... werde warscheinlich das arkan resi set von den sehern nehmen weil ich nen 70ger enchanter hab mit vielen mats, hätte ich das nicht würd ich mir warscheinlich den khorium gürtel oder den teufelsstahl helm farmen

bei uns auffen server sind nicht die erze das teure sondern das Urwasser/Urmana...
liegen jeweils bei einem stückpreis von 40-45g unter der woche..

und farmen, naja bin ich net so der fan von XD komm da mitem pala schneller an das geld als mittem melee schamie... XD


----------



## Ortas-Rajaxx (7. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht investiert man auch mal ein bisschen Geld und holt sichn gutes Epic Schmied Rezept. Die gibts meistens schon ab 360 oder 365.

Hatte mir 16 Urnether gefarmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann für andere gecraftet

da kommt dann sogar bis 375 etwas gold aufgrund der urnether gebühr zurück. 

Beim Khoriumset weiss ich nicht so recht- irgendwie wollte das auch keiner kaufen und wenn man damit skillt macht man ja auch nur geld verlust


----------



## Nay (10. Oktober 2007)

Fil² schrieb:


> Wesentlich billiger als das Teufelsstahl gedöhns ist das Khorium Set.
> Gürtel für 360-370
> Schuhe für 370-375
> Sind zwar World drops, aber wenn du bei Schmiedekunst in der Rezeptliste guckst (linke Seiten Navigaton auf buffed.de) findest du die Drop Orte vom Jeweiligem Rezept. Ich habe 2 Stunen für beide circa gegrindet. Ging ruck zuck, die mats sind sehr einfach zu farmen.



Naja, Worlddrops nicht ganz, die droppen bei ganz bestimmten typen. Eins im Sonnenwindposten in Nagrand von den räuber, eins in nethersturm gleich in der anlage bei area 52. Wenn man die abgrindet hatman in wenigen stunden die pläne für khoriumplatte. Ebenfalls empfehlenswert ist das Zornstahlset 2 davon droppen in schattenmond bei den eles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garya (15. November 2007)

Wenn du einen netten Alchie kennst - der dir etwas hilft, kannst du die von dir gesammelte Urerde (aus deinen Erzen) gegen Urwasser transmutieren lassen. Mein Alchie macht mir das sogar umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur so als kleiner Tipp... ja und wenn etwas nicht im AH weggeht, lass es doch entzaubern. Entweder hebst du dir die Mats dann auf für eigene Verzuaberungen oder du setzt die dann isn AH! Verzaubermats werden immer gekauft! Und du machst im wenigsten Fall verluste dadurch!

Liebe Grüße
die Garya


----------



## Zündler (9. Dezember 2007)

also ich habs mit teufelsstahlhandschuhen und khoriumstiefel geskillt bis 375

kostet zwar alles bissl mats, aber als bergbauer und wennste n dd als char hast, is dat ja alles gleich gefarmt.

bei mir am server is aber leider auch so, das dat zeug ned weggeht, alternativ hab ichs entzaubert und die splitter gut verticken können. ^^

PS: Ortas, ich hab damit kalkuliert gerechnet ca. 120g gewinn gemacht ^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. Dezember 2007)

naja ich wollte es auch skillen
aber seit s1 für ehre frage ich mich für was..

Die Mats zu farmen btw zu verkaufen würde ca 2000g kosten. Dafür kann ich einiges besser holen ..

Aber 2 urwasser und 2 urxxx sind 80g + teufelsstahl /kohorium was auch immer mind 130g pro skillpunkt? Naja wers will soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hol mir s1 waffen oder s3 wenn die punkte bisle steigen.


----------



## Thilvyd (17. Dezember 2007)

Tjo,

nix ist billig in der spielewelt .-)

...denke auch wenn man schmied skillt und bergbauer ist ..dann am einfachsten noch mit teufelsstahlhelm oder einem anderen setteil ...eternium kann man relativ günstig zumeist im AH kaufen..und teufelseisen gut höllenfeuerhalbinsel farmen. dadurch das es recht viel braucht etwas ätzend..aber machbar.

urwasser ...aus urerde transmutieren ...das geht auch recht gut ...und area 52...da managespenster geben urmana ...das dauert etwas (ausser man hat magier dabei) ...aber geht.. ich skille da mit khoriumgürtel.

nur das man den recht schlecht verkaufen kann. den drop gibt es siehe buffed.de :-) ...fast einfach bei den mobs (ich habe 15 stck. gehauen dann dropte es schon). geht bis kill 370...momentan ist es dank gildenbank aber für mich leichter mit treufelsstahlhelm zu skillen. noch 6 punkte^^.

diesen kann man übrigends meist gut verkaufen ...am besten sich die mats + kleinen bonus geben lassen...da die leute die das brauchen auch fast immer bergbau haben. oder für ca. 100g im AH verkaufen. das rezpet dropte bei mir schattenlaby (n). schon beim 2.- oder 3. run.

GRüße Thil


----------

